# mrow!



## petit chat (Jul 20, 2004)

Heya, I'm new here. I am the mommy of *5* cats. They are a joy...and sometimes pain. Always amusing.


----------



## catobsessed4 (Mar 23, 2004)

Hi! Hope you like the forum... I certainly enjoy it.


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

Jennnnnnnnn!!!! *flicks your forehead* Glad to see ya here hun - get those piccies of your kitties up soon ya hear


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

How do you get your cats to all get along?!! You've found the right place to share feline expierences and joy. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)




----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Hello Petit Chat - Welcome  
Do you speak French ?


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum. Please post pictures soon, we all love pics :lol:


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum!


----------



## petit chat (Jul 20, 2004)

Wow! Everyone here is so friendly! I'll download some pics this weekend and hopefully get them on here, lol. I have 5 cats, 4 inside and one is a barn kitty. Three out of the four inside are from the same litter, all are fixed. Then there is the king kitty, a 20 lb white kitty who is merely annoyed by the presence of the other 3, lol. His name is 'Big White Buddy', lol. Then there is a poofy tabby girl named 'Poof', an all orange tabby named 'Tank' or sometimes 'Silent Bob', an orange and white boy named 'Roo' or sometimes 'Jay'. The outside kitty is a black longhair who hasn't named herself yet so I call her 'Little Girl', lol. They somehow co-exist with my 3 dogs and one iguana, lol.

Et, oui, je parle un peut de français.


----------



## petit chat (Jul 20, 2004)

DylansMummy said:


> Jennnnnnnnn!!!! *flicks your forehead* Glad to see ya here hun - get those piccies of your kitties up soon ya hear


Hayles!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

petit chat said:


> Et, oui, je parle un peut de français.


Bain ça c'est super - moi aussi


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Welcome to the Cat Forum. I have no French, but we should be able to communicate, being from the same state. :wink: Course you probably aren't much of a Boilermaker fan, are you...

Peace,
Mike


----------



## petit chat (Jul 20, 2004)

Mike said:


> Welcome to the Cat Forum. I have no French, but we should be able to communicate, being from the same state. :wink: Course you probably aren't much of a Boilermaker fan, are you...
> 
> Peace,
> Mike


I don't get into the Purdue/IU thing, lol. But, most of my family are diehard IU fans. What part of IN are ya from?


----------

